

Are Go and D threats to Python? - tosh
http://skillsmatter.com/podcast/java-jee/are-go-and-d-threats-to-python/

======
akavlie
Tried to watch this when I saw it in the Python newsletter. It seems like an
interesting presentation, but the poor audio quality makes it hard to
understand.

btw, why is this categorized under "podcast" and "Java"? It's not a podcast,
and it's not about Java.

